# The flask privy.



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2016)

Got out for 2 days of digging over the weekend with Tom & Vic. 1st day Saturday we got a late start & only dug one privy which was full of Roots & a few shards. Pretty much a dud, Dissapointed we headed back to the cabin for the night empty handed. BUT, Come Sunday got a early Start. Dug a very shallow trash pit. All massive crunch & glass within the 1st inch or 2 of probing the ground. But only 2 feet deep. Felt good to me but Tom was not excited or expecting much. As soon as we dug in massive glass shards started popping out. We were shocked to see many broken flask tops popping out with the old 1870's laid ring lip top I guess you'd call it. Tons of it but all broken. I got the impression they were thinking of filling it in because all broken. BUT, Then I dig out a whole flask, but it was a slick, then another, & another & sometimes 4 or 5 right next to each other. But all slicks. In the mean time we are finding broken shards of different eagle flask, clasp hands & others. All the pictorial flask broken. All the slicks were whole. What a cruel joke to play on us. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2016)

Only one flask embossed with a name intact, Tom dug this Killer Bay City Flask.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2016)

at least 15 whole flask found, probably another 10 pictorial flask broken. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2016)

My Favorite bottle from the find. P. WOLF Gravitating stopper bottle from Detroit. It still had the glass Gravitating stopper inside bottle. No Mathews Gravitating Statement embossed on bottom, just a plain bottom, I've seen/dug similar bottles with original hutchinson stopper intact. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 8, 2016)

Those slick only flask finds sound like a pre dug pit but when you factor in the keepers it sort of negates that idea.
Jim


----------



## sandchip (Nov 9, 2016)

That Bay City is a smoker!


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice finds Hemi. Those broken shards are worth holding on to $ as they are sought after by artists.


----------



## ghostdigger (Nov 10, 2016)

Its  always that way the cheap glass survive the good broken as hell I feel the pain!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2016)

sandchip said:


> That Bay City is a smoker!





After doing some research & with most if not all the information courtesy of Mike Broadzik & a Article on that Bay City Flask, It ends up the Wesley Hawkins 1870's Bay City flask was a only 1 known to exist bottle. Was going up for Auction when it somehow broke, Speculated to get $2-3K. Looks like the one we just dug is only the 2nd one known to exist. And now it sounds like it may be the only whole one known to exist. I found a broken shard of that rare flask but threw it back in the hole with the rest of the shards. If I knew it was so rare I would of kept it. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 11, 2016)

ghostdigger said:


> Its  always that way the cheap glass survive the good broken as hell I feel the pain!



10-4 on that.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear about those broken flasks. Truly a crying shame


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 24, 2016)

Congratulations on finding the Wolf and Bay City flask!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Nov 24, 2016)

This reminds me of digging behind a fan wall of a culvert passing under a back street years ago within spittin' distance of where a couple of saloons used to be.  Nothing but busted, unembossed flasks, used for fill except for one heavily stained, clear half-pint strapside.  There was a yellow, half-pint pumpkin seed with a hole in it that woulda made my day but this one really broke my heart.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice dig.


----------

